# Medicare re modifiers 50, 51 and 59



## susiemc (Jul 16, 2010)

Can anyone direct me to the CIGNA Medicare website/article/news bulletin where it is documented their requirement for the order/placement of modifiers 50, 51, and 59; if a bilateral procedure was performed with bilateral blocks placed?

Sincerely appreciate any help on this..


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 16, 2010)

Is this what you're looking for?  Section *40.9*

http://www.cms.gov/manuals/downloads/clm104c12.pdf


----------



## susiemc (Jul 16, 2010)

*thanks for the website*

I need guidance on knowing if all three - 50,51 and 59 are required- or two and which two,  and in what order should they be posted?  I didn't see that documented from the information on the website.


----------



## ollielooya (Jul 16, 2010)

Following this thread once again with interest.  There has been discussion before...payment modifier first, (bilateral) 50 along with the "Pay me" modifier 59 (courtesy of Debra) and then the "reduce me" modifier (51).  Do I have this right?  Please, someone correct me if I don't!  What about modifier 99?  Does anyone use this and is it still recognized by the payers?  I do know there was a Coding Edge article about this not too long ago.  ---Suzanne E. Byrum, CPC


----------

